# Couple candle holders



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They almost match LOL I am going to add another coat of poly and call them done.

Now I need to buy something else...calipers to get the perfect match LOL


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Dang Bill, if you did that by eye, you got em pretty dang close. Great Job! They look very nice.

Tom


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok those look great now what wood is that??? I think he did just one then photoshoped it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wood is pine with oak stain...cuts easy...a little to easy...thats why they dont match LOL


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, bill


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like a perfect match to me. They look great and pine is not the best for turning.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I started out with something in mind and used the pine (I am pretty sure it's pine) so not to "test" out some good wood LOL I had the one started and said, hey this might make a good candle holder..LOL so I finished it up, all smooth and showed my wife. Course she said, you can not have one candle holder...so off I went to try and make another...I got close. I thought they looked ok and even better with the stain. The poly makes them shine too much for good indoor photos...but that has always been my downfall. I found a small brass piece with round ends and cut it in half for the candle to sit in, perfect fit on tapered candles btw. Not too bad for my first try at something that was not to be LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill, those look very nice--good job. The first one is easy to make...it's the matching one that can be tough! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really good lookin', Bill.... Now all you need is a Hurricane so you can try them out...


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I wonder if you could cut the outline on a piece of cardboard, and use that as a template for making multiple ones?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

txjoker said:


> I wonder if you could cut the outline on a piece of cardboard, and use that as a template for making multiple ones?


'
I actually used a piece of paper and did the same thing. Got me close


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Really good lookin', Bill.... Now all you need is a Hurricane so you can try them out...


Jim watch your mouth  I live too close to the water for that kind of talk.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Jim watch your mouth  I live too close to the water for that kind of talk.


------------

Ya know I was just mouthing off, Bobby... Been around these parts for a LOOONNGG time...seen about 3 or 4 big ones hit this area.. Hell on wheels.. Don't ever want to live thru any of them again.. Been a long time and prolly two million folks around here who haven't really seen one.. Would dread to see what a baddie would do to all the new coastal development.. Never again would be just right with me...

Sorry for the 'really bad taste' pop-off....

JDsad2sm


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> ------------
> 
> Ya know I was just mouthing off, Bobby... Been around these parts for a LOOONNGG time...seen about 3 or 4 big ones hit this area.. Hell on wheels.. Don't ever want to live thru any of them again.. Been a long time and prolly two million folks around here who haven't really seen one.. Would dread to see what a baddie would do to all the new coastal development.. Never again would be just right with me...
> 
> ...


You saw my smileys I was just joking.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> You saw my smileys I was just joking.


----------------

Yep...I saw the  's....but it was STILL in bad taste for me to even bring it up.

'member sumthin' about ...."better to keep your mouth shut....etc.."

You were the first thought I had after I had posted and not edited..LOL

"The Mouth" that roared....:headknock


----------

